# Encender fuente PC con pulsador.



## Pride (Feb 6, 2010)

hola quiero hacer una fuente externa para el pc conectando otros dispositivos como otros dos discos duros y extender el cable ide pero mi duda es la siguiente quiero hacer que en el momento de encender la pc desde el boton normal encienda la pc y acto seguido mande la señal de on a la otra fuente, no tienen la misma potencia una es de 550 w y la otra de 400w y quisiera que hubiera un detector de corriente en una terminal de la fuente del pc y si hay corriente que accione el switch para encender la otra.


----------



## seba7_sin (Feb 10, 2010)

Nose si te entendi bien. Lo q vos queres hacer es encender 2 fuentes al mismo tiempo con la pc???

Bueno para eso uni los cables verdes de las 2 fuentes (es el que da la señal de ON) y obviamente alguna masa (cable negro). Conecta solo una fuente a la mother y listo.

Espero q te sirva


----------



## gongonni (Jun 3, 2010)

Hola amigos!
Estoy en medio de un proyecto y necesito hacer un pequeño circuito que controle el encendido y apagado de una fuente ATX (de PC) conmutada.

Quienes no lo sepan, éste tipo de fuentes se encienden mediante la conexión de un cable verde PS_ON a masa. Ése cable proporciona +5V, aunque solo sirve para eso, hacer la conexión a masa y no es el carril habitual de +5V que se utilizaría para alimentar las cosas (creo).

Necesito un circuito un tanto simple y que no dependa de ninguna fuente adicional para que cuando se active un pulsador, se encienda la fuente, y cuando se vuelva a pulsar envie una señal a un microcontrolador para que la apague mediante la desconexión del PS_ON a masa. Opcionalmente podéis usar el respaldo por software, es decir, que al pulsar por primera vez el boton, se cargue un condensador y que el tiempo que se descarga le dé el plazo suficiente al microcontrolador para establecer a "1" (vcc = 3.3V) una patilla y que éste alimente algún transistor para que cierre el circuito de PS_ON. Es decir, tenéis cierta flexibilidad en su diseño. Ya que como voy a usar microcontrolador, pues seria posible esa opción 

Intenté sacar un circuito mediante lógica TTL, transistores, .. pero soy muy aficionado y no logro dar con él.

No sé si el PS_ON se le debe intercalar alguna resistencia o solo con ponerlo a masa ya vale.
Saludos.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hola quiero encender una fuente de un pc con un único pulsador.
Lo he intentado con dos transistores npn uno con el pulsador y el colector alimentados  por ps-on y el otro alimentando su base con 5v y el colector a ps-on y emisor a masa .
Enciende pero necesito otro pulsador para apagarla, y lo quiero hacer solo con uno.
También he probado con un flip-flop jk  y un scr y el problema sigue siendo el mismo.He pensado en combinar el flip-flop con un transistor y un foto transistor pero estoy un poquito justo en electronica Y me hace falta ayuda , gracias de antemano.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 12, 2019)

Hola, no quiero cambiar los esquemas, pero que tipo de PC se trata? Que O.S. tiene?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2019)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> he probado con un flip-flop jk y un scr


 
El SCR queda conduciendo , no te sirve , flip flop solo mejor.


----------



## capitanp (Sep 13, 2019)

un pulsador con retención


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 13, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola, no quiero cambiar los esquemas, pero que tipo de PC se trata? Que O.S. tiene?


Hola no es para un pc es un proyecto de una fuente que estoy haciendo combinando una fuente lineal con dos conmutadas.


capitanp dijo:


> un pulsador con retención
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182066


Si pero me gustaría hacerlo con un pulso especialmente por aprender.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> El SCR queda conduciendo , no te sirve , flip flop solo mejor.


En cuanto pueda subo esquema.Lo estoy intentando pero los circuitos que he realizado en protoboard ninguno me ha funcionado bien, el flip-flop con el pulsador me funciona bien siempre y cuando este alimentado previamente, pero cuando le monto un transistor para que haga de pulsador y otro para la salida del flip-flop poner ps-on a masa, solo puedo encenderlo o apagarla.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 13, 2019)

Puedes utilizar un FF tipo D,  por ejem el CD4013, entonces conectas la salida negada Q, a la entrada.
Añades también un filtro RC en la entrada de Ck y el pulsador.
A la salida utiliza el transistor NPN, que comentaste.
Deberás añadir un reset de inicio en el pin RESET, que puedes hacerlo con un condensador y una resistencia.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 13, 2019)

Lo que necesitas es un soft latch


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Sep 13, 2019)

o un biestable con NE555, pocas resistencias, indicador a LED de cambio de estado con un solo pulsador... así resolví un inconveniente


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 13, 2019)

Gracias por vuestros comentarios , en cuanto me sea posible los implementó y ya comento.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 14, 2019)

Esta seria la fuente;
Lineal,conmutada y buck-boost,con tensiones fijas ,carga electronica,alterna fija y tester con generador de pulsos.
Básicamente me dedicado a ensamblar .

Este es el circuito que tenía hecho si es posible contarme que hay mal y Porque no funciona
El circuito J-k es de una página de Nacho  esta comprobado con un pulsador en vez de transistor y funciona pero con transistor no.Es decir lo único que he añadido no funciona.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 17, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> Lo que necesitas es un soft latch
> Ver el archivo adjunto 182087


Hola como no disponía de los mosfet he buscado informacion sobre soft lach y he encontrado este circuito.


Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Hola como no disponía de los mosfet he buscado informacion sobre soft lach y he encontrado este circuito.


El circuito funciona pero no para encender y apagar una fuente es decir poner ps-on a masa.
Ese soft lach de los mosfet si funcionaría para poner el cable verde a masa?


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 17, 2019)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> Hola como no disponía de los mosfet he buscado informacion sobre soft lach y he encontrado este circuito.
> 
> El circuito funciona pero no para encender y apagar una fuente es decir poner ps-on a masa.
> Ese soft lach de los mosfet si funcionaría para poner el cable verde a masa?


No, el soft latch, tanto elq UE te pasé como el que posteas, entrega tensión positiva, tienes que poner un inversor, un transistor NPN para poner a masa el cable verde


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 17, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> No, el soft latch, tanto elq UE te pasé como el que posteas, entrega tensión positiva, tienes que poner un inversor, un transistor NPN para poner a masa el cable verde


Ok asi lo he hecho pero no funciona, es decir, tengo que alimentarlo con el ps-on el soft lach y el transistor npn , y cuando pulso se enciende pero el circuito no se realmente y al soltar se apaga .


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 19, 2019)

hola, no había tenido tiempo para sentarme un buen rato en el pc, ya hice un circuito que saque de Internet y le agregue el transistor para que encienda la fuente.



y la simulación en Multisim 14


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2019)

No me cierra que hace ahí un PNP(Q4)...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 19, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No me cierra que hace ahí un PNP(Q4)...


? Y que tal inbertir (canbiar) lo Colector con Emisor dese bendicto transistor PNP ( Q4)
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 19, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No me cierra que hace ahí un PNP(Q4)...


La idea de ese transistor es cortocicuitar el verde con el gris para encender la fuente, la tención final va a ser de alrededor de 800mV, tención suficiente baja para encender la fuente y suficiente alta para mantener el circuito funcionando.
Lo del PNP ya lo probé y funciona, el latch no lo arme.



Daniel Lopes dijo:


> ? Y que tal inbertir (canbiar) lo Colector con Emisor dese bendicto transistor PNP ( Q4)
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


lo que pasa es que si lo invierto al momento de conectar la fuente esta arranca enseguida, en cambio si lo conecto como ee¡sta en la imagen no arranca hasta que no pulse el switch


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2019)

Pero ese PNP no se polariza así. Si el sistema no funciona cómo quieres, el problema está en otro lado.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bien la idea es esa que no arranque hasta que se pulse el switch.
Por otro lado todavía no lo he montado pero he cortocircuitado el verde con el gris y la fuente blinquea.
Mañana pruebo a montarlo.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2019)

Porque no utilizas un FLIP FLOP tipo D, con un transistor NPN, una resistencia y un condensador. Problema resuelto.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 19, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Porque no utilizas un FLIP FLOP tipo D, con un transistor NPN, una resistencia y un condensador. Problema resuelto.



Y utilizar la tension de 5 voltios auxiliares, que es constante...
Aun no se por que no la usan...


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 19, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Porque no utilizas un FLIP FLOP tipo D, con un transistor NPN, una resistencia y un condensador. Problema resuelto.


pero el flip flop D no necesita un señal de reloj? tendría que poner un timer (555) y seria mas costoso, creo, aunque seria mas estable


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2019)

No se necesita ningún 555.
La señal de Ck la generas con el pulsador cada vez que lo presionas, pero es necesario añadir un filtro RC para evitar rebotes.
Si a dicho FF lo realimentas desde la salida Q negada a la entrada, lograrás que bascule cada vez que presiones el pulsador.
Ésto lo mencioné desde que comentaste tu problema, pero veo que ignoraste totalmente esa alternativa.


----------



## nuk (Sep 19, 2019)

Arrubioa29 el compañero Gudino se refiere a algo como esto 













fuente: Electronica (Profano): Proyecto - Pulsador ON/OFF (anti-rebote) 

Saludos!


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> No se necesita ningún 555.
> La señal de Ck la generas con el pulsador cada vez que lo presionas, pero es necesario añadir un filtro RC para evitar rebotes.
> Si a dicho FF lo realimentas desde la salida Q negada a la entrada, lograrás que bascule cada vez que presiones el pulsador.
> Ésto lo mencioné desde que comentaste tu problema, pero veo que ignoraste totalmente esa alternativa.


Gracias Gudino , no la he ignorado de hecho tengo intención de implementar todos pero voy probando con los recursos de los que dispongo en el momento.
Y hasta ahora todo lo que he probado requiere que el circuito este previamente alimentado.
No obstante encuanto disponga del flip-flop D lo pruebo.


nuk dijo:


> Arrubioa29 el compañero Gudino se refiere a algo como esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Núm un esquema ayuda mucho cuando se está tan verde.
En su momento media la corriente que va a masa a través del hilo verde y es de 0.19 ma esta corriente será suficiente para mantener el circuito ?
Porque creo que puede tener algo que ver con el fracaso de los que he probado.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2019)

La fuente provee alimentación previa, lo puedes tomar del cable color violeta. Ahí tienes 5V permanentes.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 20, 2019)

nuk dijo:


> Arrubioa29 el compañero Gudino se refiere a algo como esto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D3 es solo indicación verdad? Esque si toma parte activa en el circui


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gudino Roberto Duberlin dijo:


> La fuente provee alimentación previa, lo puedes tomar del cable color violeta. Ahí tienes 5V permanentes.


La fuente sin que se ponga ps-on a masa no tiene voltage lo he medido entre morado y masa ,gris y masa entre ellos y sin verde a pasa no hay nada que hacer solo hay diferencia de potencial entre verde y masa (5v), y el verde a masa drena una corriente de 0,19 mA .No creo que este averiada puesto que ya probé antaño y era el mismo resultado y he probado unas cuantas.


----------



## sebsjata (Sep 20, 2019)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> La fuente sin que se ponga ps-on a masa no tiene voltage lo he medido entre morado y masa ,gris y masa entre ellos y sin verde a pasa no hay nada que hacer solo hay diferencia de potencial entre verde y masa (5v), y el verde a masa drena una corriente de 0,19 mA .No creo que este averiada puesto que ya probé antaño y era el mismo resultado y e probado unas cuantas.


Eso está raro, todas las fuentes ATX tienen alimentación auxiliar de 5V y es el cable morado o violeta.
Cuando enciendes la fuente, verde a masa, si tienes tensión entre morado y masa? Generalmente esa es una fuente completamente independiente, de hecho tiene su propio transformador aparte y circuito de control.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2019)

Si no hay tensión entre cable violeta y GND permanente. Entonces explícame cómo se encienden las PCs remotamente mediante wake on LAN?
Así que vuelve a chequear ese detalle.
No te quedes con esa conclusión porque no es así.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 20, 2019)

sebsjata dijo:


> Eso está raro, todas las fuentes ATX tienen alimentación auxiliar de 5V y es el cable morado o violeta.
> Cuando enciendes la fuente, verde a masa, si tienes tensión entre morado y masa? Generalmente esa es una fuente completamente independiente, de hecho tiene su propio transformador aparte y circuito de control.


Efectivamente  pero solo tiene tension cuando pones ps-on (hilo verde) a masa.
Acabo de probar el circuito que posteabas y lamentó comunicar que no ha funcionado.
Lo único que como no disponía de esos transistores he usado c945 como NPN y c557B .
La fuente se apaga y se enciende continuamente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2019)

Si abrís la fuente vas a encontrar los 5 Vdc y podrás sacar un cable


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 20, 2019)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si no hay tensión entre cable violeta y GND permanente. Entonces explícame cómo se encienden las PCs remotamente mediante wake on LAN?
> Así que vuelve a chequear ese detalle.
> No te quedes con esa conclusión porque no es así.


Tengo entendido que los pcs llevan un integrado que se ocupa de todo esto del encendido.
Aqui da ha entender tanto que esta siempre activa como que  no hasta que se pone ps-on a masa.
La fuente de alimentación
No obstante volveré a medir.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si abrís la fuente vas a encontrar los 5 Vdc y podrás sacar un cable


Si en el hilo verde tengo 5v ,el problema es que hay que mantenerlo a masa y yo quiero apagarla y encender la con un único pulsador igual que hace un pc, y creo que los circuitos que he implementado hasta el momento consumen más de lo que aporta ps-on que es solo 0,19mA.


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Si no hay tensión entre cable violeta y GND permanente. Entonces explícame cómo se encienden las PCs remotamente mediante wake on LAN?
> Así que vuelve a chequear ese detalle.
> No te quedes con esa conclusión porque no es así.


😪😪😪😪😪  siento haceros perder el tiempo efectivamente tengo 5v en violeta .Lo usaré para implementar unos de los circuitos y os comento muchas gracias.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 20, 2019)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> 😪😪😪😪😪 siento haceros perder el tiempo efectivamente tengo 5v en violeta .Lo usaré para implementar unos de los circuitos y os comento muchas gracias.


Pero que problemas hay? El aprendizaje conlleva todo tipo de errores y retrasos!
Adelante con ese proyecto!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 20, 2019)

Claro , las fuentes de PC tienen el famoso Stand by - SB , si no llegaba al conector algún problema tendría !


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 22, 2019)

Hola solo daros las gracias y deciros que ya tengo el circuito en marcha y que finalmente me inclinado por el flip-flop que le visto menos consumo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Por lo del consumo no te preocupes, la fuente auxiliar proporciona hasta unos 2 Amperes, dependiendo de la ATX.


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 22, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Por lo del consumo no te preocupes, la fuente auxiliar proporciona hasta unos 2 Amperes, dependiendo de la ATX.


Ok gracias es bueno saberlo
Hola de nuevo deciros que lo he realizado con un J-K pero he conseguido un 74HC174N que es del tipo D y no consigo que cambie con clk para que cambie me hace resetearlo.
Lo he montado usando el circuito de Nuk,y Q negada no puedo usar ya que no tiene.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Porque funciona diferente.
Quizas de una de las salida, invirtiendo con un transistor la señal de salida, ingresas a la entrada de datos con esa señal invertida, y luego controla con el clock general.
Al reset no lo toques


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 22, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Porque funciona diferente.
> Quizas de una de las salida, invirtiendo con un transistor la señal de salida, ingresas a la entrada de datos con esa señal invertida, y luego controla con el clock general.
> Al reset no lo toques


Ok gracias lo pruebo mañana.
Una cosa el J-K me funciona Bien salvo por un detallito, cuando apago la luz del taller se enciende🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣, es debido al condensador del pulsador para evitar rebotes pero si lo quito no mola ,como podría solucionarlo?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 22, 2019)

Arrubioa29 dijo:


> es debido al condensador del pulsador para evitar rebotes



No, no es por ese, es por el ruido que genera las luces al desconectarse.
Pon un capacitor de 100 nF entre alimentacion del integrado, y uno de 100 uF ( o 10uF no recuerdo) tambien. Prueba ambos o uno y otro.
Quizas un choque tambien podria ponerse en la alime tacion del integrado


----------



## Arrubioa29 (Sep 23, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> No, no es por ese, es por el ruido que genera las luces al desconectarse.
> Pon un capacitor de 100 nF entre alimentacion del integrado, y uno de 100 uF ( o 10uF no recuerdo) tambien. Prueba ambos o uno y otro.
> Quizas un choque tambien podria ponerse en la alime tacion del integrado


🤗🤗🤗🤗🤗 Solucionado efectivamente con 100uF se soluciona pero a bastado con 1uf.


----------



## El perdulario (Oct 3, 2020)

Hola colegas, necesito de ayuda por favor, para conseguir el manual de servicios de una fuente conmutada de PC, es de la marca CoolerMaster, modelo GX de 750 watt, 60 amperíos. Esta fuente al hacerle el puente de arranque entre los cables de color verde y negro, desde su conexión amolex de 24 pines, arranca perfectamente, pero apenas quitas el puente, la misma se apaga, sin quedarse funcionando como debería hacerlo.

Lo curioso es que sí mantienes el puente entre dichos cables verde y negro, la fuente funciona, de maravillas, entregado todos sus voltajes perfectamente de 3.4 voltios DC por todos sus cables de color naranja, los 5 voltios por todos los rojos y los 12 voltios DC por todos los cables de color amarillo. La gran pregunta sería, que puede estar fallando, como para que no se sostenga funcionando esta fuente una vez que arranca y sí puede afectar en algo, sí dejara el puente entre los cables verde y negro? con el fin de usarla de ésa manera.

Ya hace tiempo esta fuente, venía fallando arranques, pero sólo se reiniciaba una vez y luego se mantenía trabajando al 100%. Gracias de antemano por cualquier, orientación o ayuda, igual sí necesitan algún otro dato, estoy a la espera por favor. Saludos.


----------



## miborbolla (Oct 3, 2020)

Eso que haces, del puente y lo que sucede es lo esperado en cualquier fuente ATX, así que *Felicidades *tienes una fuente que opera bien.


----------



## El perdulario (Oct 4, 2020)

Hola miborbolla, gracias hermano por responder enseguida a mí pregunta, pero no debería mantener la fuente funcionando, una vez desconectado el puente? Perdona la ignorancia, es que además quisiera encontrar, por qué a menudo la fuente arranca, al PC y apenas a cargado Windows y se reinicia, como sí se protegiera, por algún motivo. Esto más sucede cuando el PC, pasa horas o un par de días apagado sin usar. Así lleva unos años ya me dañó un disco duro normal que utilizaba particionado, con sistema operativo.

Bueno al menos creo que por fallar los arranques, la misma fuente, hizo que se dañara. Ahora estoy usando un estado sólido, sólo para C y no he tenido más conflictos, pero sigue la fuente, reiniciando, casi siempre que se apaga el equipo, he optado por no apagar el PC, pero sí cortan la electricidad, o sí se apaga por mal tiempo de descargas eléctricas (truenos) a partir de ahí al encender, vuelve la falla por lo menos una vez, antes de quedar luego funcionando a la perfección. Perdona lo extenso, pero lo creí necesario para su comprensión. Gracias colega, por cualquier aporte que me ayude a descifrar la falla. Saludos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Oct 4, 2020)

Hola,  así funcionan las fuentes ATX. El sostenimiento  luego del encendido lo hace el hardware.
Lo que puede ocurrir es que hay un problema en la mother, pueden ser condensadores secos, problemas con la RAM, etc.


----------



## El perdulario (Oct 4, 2020)

Hola Gudino, gracias por responder a mí pregunta, acabo de encontrar que la fuente, no funcionaba, cuando la conectaba al mother Board, porque una nueva tarjeta de video  NVidia Zotac 1070, se lo estaba impidiendo, quité la tarjeta y el PC comenzó a funcionar. No se que puede haber pasado con ésa tarjeta gráfica. Ahora comprendo que la fuente se estaba protegiendo, lo que no me convence es que sigue fallando, por lo menos una vez los arranques y luego funciona de maravilla. Gracias de antemano por cualquier idea o sugerencia al respecto. Saludos.


----------

